# New MCC



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Out with the old, and in with the new buckets and Plc controls


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like a fun job.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Forge Boyz said:


> Looks like a fun job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Toxic environment, and grueling hours with time pressure ruin all the fun.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The MCC mfr doesn't engrave anything that is not entered that way by the buyer on the order form, there is no spell checker because they have no idea if it is a coded name or an abbreviation etc.. Garbage in, garbage out.


Those are kind of funny though. The best one I saw was that at a poultry facility, the user wanted a nameplate saying "Chicken Waste Dump Line" and it came in saying CHICK ENWASTED UMPLINE"


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

JRaef said:


> The MCC mfr doesn't engrave anything that is not entered that way by the buyer on the order form, there is no spell checker because they have no idea if it is a coded name or an abbreviation etc.. Garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> 
> Those are kind of funny though. The best one I saw was that at a poultry facility, the user wanted a nameplate saying "Chicken Waste Dump Line" and it came in saying CHICK ENWASTED UMPLINE"


Not on this order ! The guy just couldn't get it right on the phone. This was from their plant in Tecate Mexico. The process should be full proof with as you described, a paper order form with what you want, but was lost in translation


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, if it got to the point of you having to talk to Tecate to get your nameplates, the distributor dropped the ball. They are the last stop before it ships. The nameplates are supposed to be entered in the software that the distributor uses to enter the order. (I was an MCC specialist at Rockwell about 8 years ago))


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This thread is so racist.


----------

